# Fix Riding Lawn Mower Again or Buy New?



## Smokyie (Jul 27, 2017)

I've got a John Deere RX75 that I've been running for 23 years now and it was used when I got it. Ran fine last week but won't start today.
Just want opinions if I should get it fixed, can't do repairs myself, so they are costly.
I hate to see it go as it's been a great machine for me but maybe it's time.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd get an estimate on what repairs are needed and the costs. It seems to have served you well, and you'll be hard pressed to find a mower these days that will last that long!


----------



## Smokyie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for responding.
It's $120 just to get it picked up so I couldn't even get an estimate until they look at it. 

Dealer has suggested a Cub Cadet X21 42". They are willing to take mine in on trade but wouldn't know what that value would be until he delivers the new one.

Just not sure which way to go.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

So you're asking what is the price break point to spend on repairing a 30 year old lawn mower, with a 9HP engine, and a 30" deck?

Don't want to hurt your feelings, but if you want an honest answer.... The price of a new set of 4 tires and an oil change is worth more than you could probably sell that machine on Craigslist with it running. There are guys that swear by the RX75, just like there are guys that love the old RER Snappers.

Perhaps its finally time to upgrade to something that was built in this Century?


----------



## Smokyie (Jul 27, 2017)

Good points! You certainly didn't hurt my feelings either.
I have put tires on it, one or two new batteries and the last one has been in for 8 years now.

If I could do these repairs myself it would be one thing, but being I have to have it hauled in and worked on, it's expensive. Not that I blame the repair guys, they need to be paid their worth. 

So I think I will just go to the dealer and get this done.
Thank you


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

What's the problem with the machine, other than you can't even find a piston for the engine?


----------



## Smokyie (Jul 27, 2017)

It won't even try to start, no noise at all.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd start by looking at that 8 year old battery.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd be leery of the dealer that doesn't know what your tractor is worth until he delivers a new one? What's up with that!?!

Do some research before you buy. I've heard of many problems with many mowers. Some of the C.C. ride ons have horrible reviews.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Beware dealers trying to sell you new stuff. I would look for a local small engine mechanic with a reasonable rate and reputation.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I'd be leery of the dealer that doesn't know what your tractor is worth until he delivers a new one? What's up with that!?!
> 
> Do some research before you buy. I've heard of many problems with many mowers. Some of the C.C. ride ons have horrible reviews.


Got an efi CCxt2 46 a few years back. It's been pretty good, but I wouldn't buy a chinese engine machine again.
Seams to me thefailire point on a new mower would be the hydrostatic. Unless you get one rated for ground engagement, they all have the same "sealed for life" plastic piston tufftork k46, so just get the cheapest one you can with the must have features you want. For me it was efi.

Thinking about upgrading to an x739 so I can do some light dirt work and still turn tight.


----------



## Smokyie (Jul 27, 2017)

I wasn't expecting much on a 30 year old machine that doesn't run. If he can fix it up and let somebody else use it a few years, that's good.
As for finding a small engine mechanic, I tried that first with no luck. Dealers will do it - for a heavy price plus charging to pick up & deliver. 
I really hated to see that little JD go but had to have a mower.


----------

